# Gavia TSX



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe someone else here with a Gavia with the classic panels will have some experience with this.

My Pinarello Gavia could use a touch-up. The chips on the midnight blue enamel can be dealt with easily enough with auto paint, but I am looking for advice as to how to handle the white Pinarello panels and the white highlights to the lugwork including the buttresses at the bottom bracket. 

The "chipped off" medium blue Pinarello on the panels appears to be paint and not decals. Perhaps this can be repainted peal white and then the lettering can be screened on? These do not look like decals, rather paint.


----------

